# coyote hunting at buckshot lodge north dakota.....



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)

wondering if anyone has hunted coyotes around the buckshot lodge in lakot, nd. wondering how the coyote hunting is and what the lodge is like...coming there first week of february....


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Good luck.


----------



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> Good luck.


have you been there before? or hunted in that area?
just curious, would like to know if its gonna be good!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I can think of better areas to hunt dogs. Alot of em in fact.


----------



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)

why do you say that? what areas are better? do you mean where there are more coyotes? or just better type of terrain? i dont know what all the terrain looks like or anything so please fill me in!!
thanks


----------



## Bull Sprig (Sep 26, 2008)

You'd be better off to head further west. Try out towards the badlands.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

There are lots of yotes around that area. There is lots of snow so bring skis or shoes. Land access is a breeze


----------



## hollegarrett (Jan 21, 2009)

sounds good! yeah we were planning on bringing the snow shoes!


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Bull Sprig said:


> You'd be better off to head further west. Try out towards the badlands.


The rough country of the badlands is not the best area of ND either.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I see LOTS of coyotes in the rough country of the badlands. Their harder to see in the rough country, and us "flatlanders" have to learn how to hunt that rougher stuff but their there. That and theres always the chance of calling in a kitty cat. Lion or bobby. :lol:

Theres coyotes ALL OVER this state (I killed one within a mile of Fargo city limits this winter), some areas just have more than others.

Wherever you go, and especially if you go to Ramsey/Nelson counties, try to get away from those infernal snowmobiles.


----------



## 40grain (Jan 13, 2009)

hollegarrett said:


> wondering if anyone has hunted coyotes around the buckshot lodge in lakot, nd. wondering how the coyote hunting is and what the lodge is like...coming there first week of february....


I didnt hunt in that area but last winter on the way to Devils Lake we saw a pair ,one 300 yards from the road one 100 yards off the road off the side of a deer yard with no calls or rifles  that would have been close to that area, good luck


----------

